# Install the 6" riser or sell it?



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

From the band saw blade cutting rough thread:



rwl7532 said:


> I am experiencing the same rough cut with my Timberwolf 1/2" blade.
> 
> I may go to the Wood Slicer from Highland.
> Wood Slicer Resaw Bandsaw Blades 1/2" (70.5" to 137") | Bandsaw Blades
> ...


What keeps stopping me is I have the 6" riser for my 14" Jet but haven't installed it.
I'm concerned the 3/4 HP motor won't be sufficient and will be unhappy with it.

So if I buy a blade now, it won't fit if I install the riser.
I'm about to put it on craigslist at $60. Cost me $99.
It is the Powermatic version (yellow paint) but will fit a Jet.

Anyone here have a 6" riser on a 3/4 HP band saw? Comments?


----------



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

I think a 3/4 hp motor with a 6'' riser will be slow going. I have had no trouble with Timberwolf blades
This may help you, go to YouTube and enter Alex Snodgrass he has one of the best tutorials I have ever seen. He works for Cater but does not do much in promoting their products.
EMail Iturra Design [email protected] and ask for his catalog. There is a lot of good info in there that will educate you.
I have an older 14'' Delta and I have accepted in making only 6'' resaws unless I get an excetional piece and then I will have another guy resaw it.
If you get your saw set up right it will resaw smooth but more important evenly.
We have all been down your road. I can't read drawings. Few believe me but seldom can I figure one out. My wife does it for me and after I build it I can understand most of it.
There is always a work around and just a little more to learn.
Keep at and let us know if you need more help or are doing better.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I did the Alex Snodgrass setup. I got great results.
I sliced a paper thin piece of poplar.
I think the rough side could be smoother.

So you have nudged me closer to craigslisting the riser.

I await another nudge or a nudge the other way.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I am a "on the slow learning curve" regarding bandsaws. However, generally speaking sharp tools require less horsepower. If your saw is a two speed won't using the slower speed compensate? or feeding the stock slow enough for the saw to cut? Me I NEVER sell anything I HOARD CAUSE I ALWAYS NEED IT IF I SELL IT


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*band saw blade*

i used to use the wood slicer but i have used this one now and find it's lot's better. and cost about the same. I won't go back to the slicer You have to call and ask for the blade they will get you the right one 

SuperCut Bandsaw Co., Inc.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

*6" with riser*



rwl7532 said:


> From the band saw blade cutting rough thread:
> 
> 
> What keeps stopping me is I have the 6" riser for my 14" Jet but haven't installed it.
> ...


I have the jet CS with riser and I resaw all the time at 12" - using the woodslicer blades - no problems what so ever - 3/4 horse is a lot of power when you do the math

Good luck r baker


----------



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

Here is a post about BS blades that is very informative and I have book marked for reference.




Van Huskey





Contributor 


Join Date: Jan 2010Location: LA & SC neither one is CaliPosts: 6,571




http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthre...s+talk+bandsaw


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ralph, outside of the blades being longer your riser does not have a significant effect on performance. Either you want to make taller cuts or you do not.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Mike said:


> Ralph, outside of the blades being longer your riser does not have a significant effect on performance. Either you want to make taller cuts or you do not.


Mike, I think you put it into perspective.
Right now I can cut 6" material and have done so. A riser permits anything higher than that. Like 7" - like the billet of figured maple I have right now.

I guess my next project is to install the riser and then get the slicer. I can craigslist the Timberwolf. 

Thanks all,


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Bonka said:


> Here is a post about BS blades that is very informative and I have book marked for reference.
> 
> Van Huskey
> Contributor
> ...


Can you post the URL again? The above is the shortened version with the "..." and isn't usable. You'd have to call up the page and then copy the URL from the address window.
Then paste that over here in a thread reply.

Looks like a good site about woodworking.

Thanks,


----------



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

Lets talk bandsaw blades!!
See if this works.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Bonka said:


> Lets talk bandsaw blades!!
> See if this works.


Perfect!! Thank you.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Riser block install success!!*

So I went ahead and installed the riser block this morning.
No where near the trouble I was fearing.

No extra parts left over - always a good thing.

Riser block kit is for a Powermatic 14" - fits just fine in this Jet 14".

Took about an hour including setting up the 3/8" blade that came in the kit.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

rwl7532 said:


> So I went ahead and installed the riser block this morning.
> No where near the trouble I was fearing.
> 
> No extra parts left over - always a good thing.
> ...


Lets us know how you get on resawing timber over 6".

Is the power adequate?


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Lets us know how you get on resawing timber over 6".
> 
> Is the power adequate?


Will do. Now I have to order a selection of blades - I have just outgrown what I had. Wood Slicer will be one of them.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

I put on a riser just about as soon as I got my saw.

I've yet to resaw much over the original stock depth but I have made cuts on pieces that did require more than the stock 6".

Just need to think "outside the box"(hint) and find ways to utilize the extra capacity.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow... My curiosity running amok.

So 14" Jet... How long a sized blade where you running before the change?

Installed a 6" riser and now your blade length is now what? Added 12" length?

Looks easy enough.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Before 93 1/2". Now 105".

When I can, I'll order 105 1/2" blades. The blade in the kit was a bit tight; got it on Ok - just a little different than before.

Here's where I bought the riser kit:
Woodworking Machinery Services

Ron prices with shipping included.


----------



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

Band Saw Clinic with Alex Snodgrass - YouTube


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad to see you kept the riser. If you grow tired of 3/4 HP, you can always upgrade the motor or sell the Jet. Then you'll already have the riser and the proper blades for a higher HP machine.

Installed the Powermatic kit on my HF saw. Will fit pretty much any import, if you don't mind the color difference. Got lucky and paid $50 at the WW show in March. Haven't done any resawing, but it was better to go ahead and get the riser and all the good blades in the proper size.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

*93 1/2" add 12 inches equals 105" ???*

So I have installed the riser which adds 6".
Blades previously used were 93 1/2".
Blades now offered are 105". Why aren't they 105 1/2" ??

2 x 6" = 12"

93 1/2" + 12" = 105 1/2"

I'll have to measure the riser itself. I assumed a 6" riser is 6". Or course a 2 x 4 piece of lumber isn't 2" nor is it 4".
***
Edit:
Measured the riser. 6 1/16" !!


----------

